# .25-06 or .308



## elderberry99 (Aug 18, 2005)

What is the opinion between the .25-06 and the .308 for taking Southern whitetails no more then 100 yards in or out of the woods?
I have used everything from the 30-06 down to the .243 that I have now, using the 100 grain round.
I will never change the .243 as it does a nice job.
I am now in the market for another rifle for the Southern Whitetails here in NC. I was very pleased with the .308 I was using last year but changed over to the .243 for less recoil, and the fact that I wanted a left hand bolt rifle. I permanently injured my back about 7 years ago and need to watch how I treat it now and opt for the milder recoil calibers.
I have been reading about the Remington Managed Recoil ammo, and how it is supposed to be the same as the .243. Only problem I have with that is the ammo is so hard to find here. I would have to mail order the ammo and it would only pay to by it in larger quantities.
I have no experience with the .25-06 at all and have only read different articles on this caliber.
The only reason I am getting rid of the .308 is the fact that it is a pump rifle and I am left handed. I purchased the .243 in a left hand Savage bolt and have been super pleased with it to the point I wanted to replace the .308 with another Bolt in left hand.
Recoil in the .308 was manageable, and I could live with it if I could not find the reduced recoil ammo. I know that Federal and Remington both make the ammo but still, both are not in this area as of now.
So, any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## fox412 (Mar 18, 2005)

I personnally love the 2506. It is my favorite whitetail gun. The 308 is also a great gun both of them will get the job done and they will both reach out if you need to go over 100 yds. I really don't think you can go wrong with either of those guns. I have shot both and to me the recoil is very manageable to me the recoil of a 2506 is much less to me. If you already have a 243 you may wont to consider sticking with the 308 if you go after larger animals. If recoil is of any concern you can put a muzzle break on it if you want. It will make the gun much louder though.


----------



## elderberry99 (Aug 18, 2005)

I was also told to take a look at the 7mm-08 for whitetails.
I checked that caliber out and it seems to be another good one.
Any thoughts on that one?


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Some guns are hard to find shells for, I like to stay with more common rounds like 308, 25-06, etc... You can find these in most small town hardware stores.


----------



## TN.Frank (Nov 12, 2005)

Both are more middle to long range deer guns. The 7mm08 Rem. is a good ctg. but for 100 yrds or less you can get by with a lot less gun. A good 30/30 or 35 Rem. would work great or even a lever gun in 44 Mag. would be fine. If you can find a M-94 Winchester in 7-30 Waters it's an excellent short to middle range deer ctg./gun combo. If you just have to have one of the two calibers that you listed I'd go .308 Win, if for nothing else all the cheap surpplus ammo you can practice with and all the different loads that are available for it.


----------



## slowhand (Oct 11, 2005)

The 25-06 is my favorite.
1. Flat shooting
2. Low recoil
3. At 300-400yds can still take down a Whiteail
4. 75 - 130gr bullets, 75 perfect for varmits, 120+ fine for mule deer
5. Most accurate weapon next to 7mm and .338
6. Will not ruin lots of meat like the big canons.
Would not shoot anthing else, because I have shot everything else.


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

In my opinion you have a good gun for Whitetail deer in the 243. The difference in the 25-06 and 243 is 300-400 fps depending on load. If you really want another gun and one that is substantially different than the 243 then the 308 would have to be the obvious choice to me. IIRC the Remington reduced loads in all caliber's are at or around 2100 fps which not only means the recoil is less than the 243 but less powerful than the 243 in terms of speed. That should tell you something&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;


----------



## mr.trooper (Aug 3, 2004)

25-06


----------



## nitelite18 (Dec 12, 2005)

the 25-06 is my choice as a handloader because of it's versatility. It shoots like a laser and is one of the most accurate guns I've ever shot. To me it's not a question


----------



## Whelen35 (Mar 9, 2004)

If recoil is a big factor, teh 25-06 would be my pick of the two. If you reloaded, and you were still looking for a deer and varmit gun. I would get a left handed 22-250, get it rebarreled to 250 savage, and load 115-120gr bullets for your 200yds and under deer hunting.


----------



## mr.trooper (Aug 3, 2004)

sounds...expensive. And factory ammo is scant.

Although i did mysterious find some 300 savage in a department store once. :-?


----------



## Peakebrook (Mar 21, 2005)

The 25-06 was designed for long range sniping. If you are looking for a gun to shoot 100 yards or less, then 308 would be my choice between the two. You could load it with round nose bullets for a brush gun, but still could load it for long range.

A great cartridge for whitetail is the 260 Rem.


----------



## Hawkseye (Nov 21, 2005)

Merry Christmas!!


----------

